# New from Raleigh



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Unless this has been mentioned Raleigh has a nice Alfine 11 equipped bike. Best of all it has a Gates belt drive. While they bill it as an Urban bike all it really needs is a set of good off road tires and a fork. Misceo i11 looks to have a $1,750 MSRP.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice!


With a nice rigid fork , yummy :thumbsup:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Last year they spec'd 2 flat bar road bikes with an i11 and i8.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I like this one even better, but only for the drive train. I wish they would marry that stuff to some steel framesets. Good tubing, lighter gauge, and just tig it together. A working mans bike. That would be a winner for me. If I bought one of these I would have a hard time not moving all the good stuff to a UJB, or similar.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fiskare said:


> I like this one even better, but only for the drive train. I wish they would marry that stuff to some steel framesets. Good tubing, lighter gauge, and just tig it together. A working mans bike. That would be a winner for me. If I bought one of these I would have a hard time not moving all the good stuff to a UJB, or similar.


I agree, Raliegh took a serious dive from their former glory days. They are making a serious comeback though, especially in the niche segments.

Try checking out the Raleigh Tripper. It uses the Furley/Roper steel frame and fork and an IG hub. Their site is down this morning so I can't link to it.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Actually, there is a nice review of the Tripper in Cyclocross forum.


----------



## mtrider857 (Jul 8, 2008)

I built up a Furley with an alfine 8. works great using a Jtec shifter. by far the most fun I have had on a bike in years.


----------



## irishmongooserider (Nov 22, 2012)

Raleigh has some cool and unique models, and I really love the Misceo series as a quick urban bike.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow! That Misceo i11 has the makings for a nice gravel/adventure bike. Throw on a Niner rigid fork and you would have a nice start. It sports a Happy Medium 700cx38c, but wonder if it could hand a 2.0 or 1.9 29er tire?

Edit: to say they should have used the XXIX frame and it would have been a total winner with 440mm CS.


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

For anyone that has a Roper/Furley/Tripper -
What is the rear spacing? 
130 or 135?
Thanks!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Fiskare said:


> I like this one even better, but only for the drive train. I wish they would marry that stuff to some steel framesets. Good tubing, lighter gauge, and just tig it together. A working mans bike. That would be a winner for me. If I bought one of these I would have a hard time not moving all the good stuff to a UJB, or similar.


I set up a friend's former SS bike in this configuration recently. The FSA Metropolis Patterson crank is pretty well made, abuse tolerant, and can work with a variety of bar shifter preferences. They offered a 130 BCD adapter this year so you can run a larger standard ring than the 28T stock, or to use a belt drive ring instead.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

bikes4fun said:


> For anyone that has a Roper/Furley/Tripper -
> What is the rear spacing?
> 130 or 135?
> Thanks!


Pretty sure it's 135. You could use a 29er disc wheel but the tire clearance is limited to about 37C.


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

CS2 said:


> Pretty sure it's 135. You could use a 29er disc wheel but the tire clearance is limited to about 37C.


CS2,
Thanks for the info. I ended up purchasing one in orange. Fun bike!


----------

